# Black Blinking Cursor Box



## jojo4

Suddenly, a black blinking cursor box has started appearing on my screen where the vertical cursor should be. Does anyone have a suggestion how to change it back to the vertical cursor. Thanks


----------



## Bartender

Does anything else look different? The only thing I can think of is that the PC settings somehow got changed in the Accessibility Options?? There are settings to make things bigger for people who can't see well. Those settings are in Control Panel under "Display" and "Mouse". If you go to "Mouse" and click on the "Pointer" tab, the first setting you'll see is called "Scheme:" That should be set to "None".
That doesn't really sound like your problem but the only thing I could come up with.


----------



## jojo4

Bartender said:


> Does anything else look different? The only thing I can think of is that the PC settings somehow got changed in the Accessibility Options?? There are settings to make things bigger for people who can't see well. Those settings are in Control Panel under "Display" and "Mouse". If you go to "Mouse" and click on the "Pointer" tab, the first setting you'll see is called "Scheme:" That should be set to "None".
> That doesn't really sound like your problem but the only thing I could come up with.


I tried that and it didn't work. Thank you anyway!!


----------



## moore4leah

I have this same problem on my computer. It just changed one day and it's like a bold black cursor. It's strange. If anyone know how to change it back, please let me know. thanks Leah


----------



## Go The Power

Hello and welcome to TSF :wavey:

Please start your own thread.

Thread closed.


----------



## buckeyebabe101

jojo4 said:


> Suddenly, a black blinking cursor box has started appearing on my screen where the vertical cursor should be. Does anyone have a suggestion how to change it back to the vertical cursor. Thanks


1.go to Control panel
2.accessibilty options
3.adjust the contrast for text and colors on your screen
4.move the width bar towards the narrow side


That should fix it..i just had the same problem and it worked.
BTW i am using windows X:wave.


----------



## funcle

This worked for me, going into the accessibilty options I mean.
Thanks for the tip. Problem solved.
This was driving me nuts!
Now I feel better.
Thanks again.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif


----------



## vweiss

I have the same problem with the blinking black cursor. It is very annoying. However, when I went to do what people advised, I didn't find a place to click on "mouse" to reset.

Truly, I believe this is a virus as I get popups that say my aol is blocked. I have to restart my computer so often. It has been a nightmare.


----------

